# Pictures that just make you laugh



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Now, I am not into painting your dog but his was on facebook and every single time I see it, I laugh out loud. It just cracks me up, the look on this dogs face. Thought I would share it.


This one is an old picture of my boy Oliver. He can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke and will make the most horrid face when he smells it. He will hold the face for quite some time too. 


this one is cute too


Lets see your pictures that just make you laugh. Um, let's keep it clean though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

And one that is Olympic themed... I can't think about Michael Phelps, hear his name, etc. without picturing this in my head.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

OMG that pom in the flower pot is hilarious!!!


I just have some of my girls that make me laugh...



IMG_1257a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_2673aNY2 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_0504aS2 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_1332aS3 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_9231a8S2 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_2377nbT by rzyg, on Flickr


This is for making her wear bunny ears in the snow...

IMG_5825b by rzyg, on Flickr


This makes me laugh and she did not want to stop playing even though her ears were quite weighted down..

IMG_4112nb by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_0909aS by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_8742nbX by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This picture isn't meant to be funny but I saw it for sale as a poster at Walmart and couldn't stop laughing at the Weimaraner.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Although I have some photos of my own dog that make me laugh I`ll keep that to my own thread.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

My puppy....who thinks cups are to be worn...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Look closely to this one.There is two dogs in the photo

Fanta found it funny,that I am trying to make them sit still.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Photos and pickup lines: my favorite!

http://thebarkpost.com/38-best-pickup-lines-at-the-dog-park/


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan fell asleep like this.










He also fell asleep like this.










I took a picture of a group of dogs at work, and Rowan was in the background looking stoned out of his mind. I wish I could find the original uncropped version.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Dogsule, the photos of your dogs are awesome. Love them! SO silly!

This is going to get out of hand. I am a master-procrastinator with a love of silly things.

You've been warned. 













































"So I put my horse mask on my dog… I can not stop laughing"




































One of my favourite photos of Maddie the Coonhound.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Love the husky pics, they make such wierd faces lol. Thought this was funny, 




























For some reason it's refusing to let me go between tabs w/out refreshing this page so I have to continuously edit and save between pics...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## saruhhkayy (Jan 25, 2014)

Topper fell asleep between me and the back of the couch! HAHA









With Tana's hair...we like to give her a mohawk from time to time









....And sometimes part it....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I love this. There are some great photos here and it is very good for the spirit. You know what they say... Laughter really IS the best medicine.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Dogsule, the photos of your dogs are awesome. Love them! SO silly!
> 
> This is going to get out of hand. I am a master-procrastinator with a love of silly things.
> 
> You've been warned.




OMG, what is this??? Hilarious!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A couple photos I shot a couple days ago










that definitely was an epic fail.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

this remains my fav. picture ever and makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ dogs are hilarious.

Totally forgot that I had these:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Not all of mine are dogs, but...










"Dammit, moon moon!"


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

I have nothing to contribute, but dear god please never let this thread end.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Makes me laugh every time:



























Switching to Cat Mode....













































And just because... here are two tiny platypuses wearing fedoras. YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

squirrelsuit by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

I die every time with those two photos.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


Won't stop me from having a cat or dog,at least I won't have any babies running around and pulling their tails.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## saruhhkayy (Jan 25, 2014)

This thread is the best one yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I actually drew eyebrows on Roxie once and it was amazing and I took her to Petco the next day and everyone got a huge kick out of it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Loving the pics everybody!
Ok, I've got a couple....

Poor Caeda looks SO afraid of what Dexter is about to do with that stick










DOG BOMB!! I can't believe we actually caught this pic!









They both make me giggle, especially the one with the stick 
That reminds me, we just had an EPIC snowfall today, I've got tomorrow off. Should be fun, I'll have to remember the camera! (speaking of camera, I really should set that date properly....)


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

This one looks just like Faolan


----------



## saruhhkayy (Jan 25, 2014)

miss bugs said:


>


wazzzzz uuuuup?!


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Daenerys said:


>


Omg that has to one of the funniest things I've ever seen! LMAO


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This thread makes me so happy.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I just took this photo,love it.


----------



## Alapaha_Lover (Feb 21, 2014)

dogsule said:


> OMG, what is this??? Hilarious!


 This is the funniest lol


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol on a lot of them; keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Halp!


----------



## HundidoPuppy (Feb 5, 2014)

Kuma'sMom said:


> This. Every. Single. Time.



MADE MY DAY!!! HAHAHA! 
Thanks!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

AHAHAHA

My DH just found this, and I had to share it...so true!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Reason #1, of several, why I don't take selfies:


My Pet Dinosaur by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^ OH MY GOD!!! I just about fell out of my chair with this one. The joke, the dog....AHHHHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

The last frame is totally what makes it. I can't look at that pic without giggling.

Someone send this to me on Facebook today:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gingerkid, that is the best thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

HundidoPuppy said:


> MADE MY DAY!!! HAHAHA!
> Thanks!


LOL, my pleasure! That is probably the best picture I have to capture Kuma's personality, lol.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Gingerkid, that is the best thing I've seen in a long time.


Soro's next trick, maybe?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Soro's next trick, maybe?


I'll have to ask him if he's up for it when he's done parking my car.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Always cracks me up!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG the video that gingerkid posted is hilarious! I love how the dog in the cart is looking around wondering what the other dog is doing!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I spent too much time on the internet.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

User Twilight_Error on advrider.com (a motorcycle forum) posted this of his cat. It makes me giggle, mostly out of sympathy, whenever I see it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My hubby & Toby lol









Honey. 


LOL. This thread is absolutely hilarious. I had to give myself a second because I was seriously crying from laughing so hard. I love this.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Not a picture, but definitely made me LOL at work (whoops!)

Caution: Contains pun-ishingly bad jokes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I just had to share these. The astronaut one especially makes me giddy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Db6JZHh0SA

This kills me.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

gingerkid said:


>


HAH. This reminds me of a picture I took with my dog.


----------

